# المرجع العربي لاستخدام برنامج البريمافيرا كاملا تاليف م/ سعيد النجار



## عمادعجيب (8 فبراير 2009)

المرجع العربي لاستخدام برنامج البريمافيرا
كاملا تاليف م/ سعيد النجار


لفائدة الكتاب ولما به من شرح وافي اطلب الاذن من المهندس سعيد بالسماح لي بتجميع روابط الكتاب في موضوع واحد حتي يسهل الوصول له وتعم الفائدة.












http://www.4shared.com/get/78868283/9c2395f5/Said_Book_Part_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/get/80248631/a744a903/Said_Book_Part_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/get/81936583/36b7ffe9/Said_Book_3.html


الشكر اجزله للمهندس/ سعيد النجار علي هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## أحمد عباس الروبى (8 فبراير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً 
ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## saidnaggar (8 فبراير 2009)

الأخ العزيز لامانع من تجميع الكتب فى ملف واحد

أخوك مهندس سعيد النجار


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 فبراير 2009)

كل الشكر الى اخينا م عماد عجيب


والشكر موصول الى اخينا م سعيد النجار صاحب الكتاب


----------



## mustafasas (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للمهندس عماد و المهندس سعيد


----------



## مينا الفقير (9 فبراير 2009)

Thanks for your book
can you do the same for P5


----------



## samipro (12 فبراير 2009)

Many thanks BROTHER and well done


----------



## م/السلوكي 2015 (12 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
كتاب مفيد يارب استفيد منه على قدر المعلومات الى فيه


----------



## احمد اللامي (17 فبراير 2009)

جار التحميل ...وفقكم الله


----------



## مجدى سليمان (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ihablotfi (6 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتكما


----------



## mostafa elkadi (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم هذا الكتاب ليس تأليف م . سعيد النجار فقط و انما كان مشاركا للاستاذ الدكتور عادل السمادوني في تأليفه


----------



## eng_houssam (9 يوليو 2009)

كل الشكر لك أخي ولكن الشكر الأجزل لأخي سعيد النجار


----------



## bryar (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للكتاب ونرجوا لكم التوفيق


----------



## يوسف أديب فكري (10 يوليو 2009)

هذا الكتاب هو أفضل الكتب على الإطلاق التي قرأتها في بريمافيرا 3 باللغة العربية و أنا لا أبالغ في ذلك
شكرا جزيلا لمن أعده


----------



## abosalah1 (11 يوليو 2009)

الف الف الف شكر على الكتاب الرائع وجزي الله الكاتب خير الجزاء


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل 
وإن شاء الله اشتفيد منه كتير 
مشكووور


----------



## sh2awaa (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و فى المهندس سعيد النجار
eng mohamed farouk 
planning engineer dubai uae


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000000000


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك :75::75::75:


----------



## ashrafemara (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع والمميز


----------



## saryadel (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## zaiddafer (10 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## eng_sabri09 (12 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخوي ودمت بكل ود


----------



## safwan rahhal (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعاً


----------



## شعبة (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سعيد63 (20 يناير 2010)

_جاري التحميل_

_ شكر علي المجهود المبدول _


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (21 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس سعيد النجار


----------



## السيد احمد (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خر الجزاء


----------



## abdu65 (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نشكر لكم مجودكم الجبار


----------



## م.ابوعلي (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مختار السقوطري (28 أبريل 2010)

إضافة طيبة إلى هذا المنتدى تشكر عليها.

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على التجميعة المحترمة
والكتاب اكثر من رائع وبه كل مايخطر بباب اى شخص يدرس برنامج بريمافييرا لم يترك صغيرة ولا كبيرة 
مجهود رائع وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسنات مؤلف الكتاب وكذلك جامع الكتاب فى موضوع واحد .


----------



## Nader Hussain (16 مايو 2010)

*رسالة شكر*

جزاك الله خيرا
ربنا يبارك لك في عملك 
وبإنتظار المزيد


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mnussair (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف الممتاز


----------



## فراس الحبال (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## فراس الحبال (30 يناير 2012)

الكتاب فعلا قيم و مفيد جدا جزاكم الله خيرا و جزى المهندس سعيد عنا كل خير


----------



## saidnaggar (1 فبراير 2012)

الأخوة الافاضل 
يمكن تحميل الكتب من الموقع التالى :

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/I-IJYLVC/sharing.html?rnd=75

و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 فبراير 2012)

saidnaggar قال:


> الأخوة الافاضل
> يمكن تحميل الكتب من الموقع التالى :
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/i-ijylvc/sharing.html?rnd=75
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

